# Nails & Cuticles - 8 Care Tips



## Maja (Mar 27, 2006)

*Nails &amp; Cuticles - Eight Care Tips *

By: Mike Jones



*1*. Healthy looking nails should be smooth, curved, void of any spotting, and should not have any hollows or ridges.



*2*. Make sure your nails are completely dry before you file them.



*3*. Shape your nails with a fine emery board, do not use any type of metal file.



*4*. When filing, try to keep the shape of your nails oval not pointed, thus making the nails less susceptible to breakage.



*5*. The cuticle acts as a seal between the finger and the nail. Gently exfoliating the dry, rough, cuticle skin layers by actually sloughing off the dead outer layers exposes new and vibrant skin.



*6*. This new healthy skin protects the nails matrix which is the growth center of the nail and should be treated with care.



*7*. Don't over manicure your cuticles. Over-grooming the cuticle damages the cuticle and causes it to thicken and overgrow.



*8*. Never use metal or sharp instruments on your cuticles.

Source


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you! I really need to focus on my nails. My cuticles are in horrible shape.


----------



## breathless (Mar 27, 2006)

great info! thanks!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, Maychi!

I've been using Solar Oil for 4+ years, and my cuticles look happy, healthy and lovely. I'd be more than happy to do a CP if you're unable to locate a bottle. I have seen a few on e-Bay, too, if you're into it.

_*Solar Oil Cuticle Oil*_

_*What it is:* A synergistic blend of naturally light oils and Vitamin E, designed to deeply penetrate and protect nails and skin._

_*What it does:* Jojoba Oil carries Vitamin E deeply into the skin to help prevent cellular damage and reduce visible signs of aging. Naturally light oils keep skin soft and supple. Jojoba Oil draws Rice Bran Oil and Sweet Almond Oil into natural nails, nail enamel and nail enhancements to keep them tough and flexible. Repeated use drives oils deeper into natural nails and nail enhancements, maximizing the benefits and reducing service breakdown._

I've also used the Solar Silk, and it's a great product, too!


----------



## Leony (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks Maja!


----------



## TransitioningK (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I have the most horrid cuticles...they need all the help they can get.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 2, 2006)

Great info!


----------



## Jesusluvsu (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for the tips! =)

Take care,

Audra


----------



## Very_Tammy (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for posting this. I've been having trouble with my cuticles. Though since the weather is warming up, my cuticles look great. They definitely need to be moisturized.


----------



## LVA (May 3, 2006)

thx for sharing this . A friend shared w/me that after cutting your cuticles , apply vit E oil on them , It keeps the skin smooth ... it realli works ..


----------



## eightthirty (May 21, 2006)

I totally forgot about this article. I need to remember to keep my cuticles in tip-top shape!


----------



## makeuptard (Aug 9, 2007)

could I get a more extensive tip list?? my cuticles suck.. they are so dry ...where do you find vit E oil? how do you apply it? is there a cheap natural version??


----------



## frecklesx (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks! Thats really great info!


----------



## joongielove (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the tips :]


----------



## lovecharm (Aug 14, 2007)

great tips..thanks for posting them


----------



## alexandriamarie (Sep 2, 2007)

i LOVE solar cuticle oil! haha i think i've recommended it a million times. its amazing.


----------

